# Amazon Season Passes - download automatically?



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I've been using my S2 Tivo to download series from Amazon pretty much from the day they started offering this feature. I've always set it up so that new episodes would download automatically. The last couple of shows I've subscribed to have kind of hidden the automatic download option, but now I can't seem to find it at all. I can still buy a SP and manually initiate a download for an individual episode, but I much prefer obviously to just have them download overnight and be there when we're ready to watch.

I called Amazon and the CSR I spoke to says they don't offer an automatic download option, but since she didn't seem aware they ever offered this (and I used it as recently as a month ago) I'm not 100% sure she knows what she's talking about. Anyone have recent experience with Amazon SP downloads one way or the other?

I've seen the other thread about having trouble downloading some movie rentals from Amazon, but started a different thread since this seems to be a separate issue.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you try to email them? I have found those reps are often more experienced.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> Did you try to email them? I have found those reps are often more experienced.


I haven't yet. I've generally had pretty good experience with the Unbox specialists on the phone. When I've had to do any kind of troubleshooting in the past for a download they usually have understood and acknowledge the steps I've already taken, which is more than I can say for most phone tech support, and they have also been good about figuring out what the real problem is.

But it is a good idea to try and email and see if I get someone a little more knowledgeable.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I wasn't even aware there was an automatic download option. But I wouldn't use it anyway as I have multiple TiVos and have to decide where I want to watch it before initiating a transfer since you can stream or transfer Amazon downloads from 1 TiVo to another.
I think you can manually initiate downloads of multiple episodes at a time and they will queue up and transfer 1 after another.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I wasn't even aware there was an automatic download option. But I wouldn't use it anyway as I have multiple TiVos and have to decide where I want to watch it before initiating a transfer since you can stream or transfer Amazon downloads from 1 TiVo to another.
> I think you can manually initiate downloads of multiple episodes at a time and they will queue up and transfer 1 after another.


Which is fine, and I'm glad they still offer the ability to download, but still not nearly as convenient as having them download automatically as soon as they are available. Previously it was just like having TiVo record the shows. I have no idea when they actually broadcast or are available on Amazon, all I know is that a new episode should show up about once a week and will be there waiting for me. Now I need to remember when the show is available, and go to Amazon and initiate a download at least a few hours before I want to watch it, which takes the spontaneity out of it.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

dylanemcgregor said:


> Which is fine, and I'm glad they still offer the ability to download, but still not nearly as convenient as having them download automatically as soon as they are available. Previously it was just like having TiVo record the shows. I have no idea when they actually broadcast or are available on Amazon, all I know is that a new episode should show up about once a week and will be there waiting for me. Now I need to remember when the show is available, and go to Amazon and initiate a download at least a few hours before I want to watch it, which takes the spontaneity out of it.


 I wonder if the feature only worked with Series 2 units. I've used Amazon downloads to Series 3 and Series 4 (Premiere) units and have never seen an auto-download feature.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I spoke too soon. Google this: 
TiVo How To: Amazon Instant Video TV Passes
And start reading or go to Jump start my Pc.com and search. They are a few steps but it looks like it can be done. It's done on Amazon's site.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/pre-order/


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I just wanted to give a belated thanks to both tenthplanet and ncbill. This was indeed how I used to do it, and I hadn't been able to find the Passes and Pre-Order page again. Unfortunately when I log into Amazon and go to that page, my only option for "Viewing Location" is My Video Library. I wonder if this is a setting that the content provider can choose per show, or if it is something that Amazon just got rid of recently? I've continued discussions with the customer service people, and none of them seem to have ever even heard of this option, and seem to think it was never available.


----------



## Rick3289 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, i have been using the auto download for passes and pre-orders on Amazon since I had a series 2 Tivo. I now have a premier. It has always worked. Then like a month or so ago the passes and pre-orders page disappeared. When it came back the only options I have are video library or PC. I tried un-registering Tivo and re-registering it but didn't help.

I have noticed things getting messed up when ever they are about to make a new tablet. I think they are updating and testing the site to work with new Amazon tablets coming soon and always mess up the tivo part.

Not sure Amazon cares much about Tivo anymore.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Just wanted to update this to say I just ordered a SP and I was pleasantly surprised to find the link that ncbill posted seems to work to set automatic downloads again. Not sure if Amazon changed their mind on this and brought it back, or if this is only available for certain shows.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

So I guess I need an actual subscription to Instant Video to set passes and pre orders ?

Reason I ask is, and I'll use Dexter as an example. All I see is the opion to buy up to Season 7 on a per ep basis or season package. But no preorder option or Season 8.

On that note, how exactly do / are passes and pre orders supposed to work ?

Like whats the point in a season pass since AFAIK, a shows entire season is added at one time. Not like say NBC.com where after a week the past weeks episode is available for waching even though the rest of the season is in tow / waiting to be aired.

As for pre-order, I guess that's kinda self explanitory if it works the way I think it should in my head.

Edit: While were at it, how exactly does Amazon Instant diffr from say Netflix and does anyone here even subscribe to both ?


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> So I guess I need an actual subscription to Instant Video to set passes and pre orders ?
> 
> Reason I ask is, and I'll use Dexter as an example. All I see is the opion to buy up to Season 7 on a per ep basis or season package. But no preorder option or Season 8.
> 
> ...


A lot of questions there. Let me see if I can help. 

A couple of different things going on. First, Amazon has two different video on demand offerings.

1) A pay per episode offering
2) A subscription service that they bundle in with Amazon Prime that offers a limited catalog that compares more directly with Netflix streaming. If you're a Prime member anything from this catalog you can watch for no extra charge.

We've been mostly talking about #1 in this thread.

For most non-premium channel shows new shows get added pretty much when they air. I know for things like Breaking Bad I'd have it within a couple of hours of airing. HBO (and more recently Showtime) have taken to not releasing their shows to VOD services like Amazon until they release the DVDs, which is usually right around the time the next season starts. For those shows the only benefit I see to buying the SP vs. buying individual episodes is that you usually save a couple of dollars by buying all at once, and you don't have to go in and make a dozen purchases. For "normal" shows you get the added benefit that the show is purchased automatically as soon as it is available, and can be automatically downloaded to TiVo so that it is sitting there waiting for you (at least that is how it normally should work, but you can see from this thread there have been some hiccups in that more recently)

AFAIK there isn't the ability to preorder a season before Amazon actually has it.


----------



## JPRosiak (Aug 31, 2002)

I see this is a rather old post. So all I need to do is change the drop down to my tivo?
Is there any tool available that will send me an email when my series has a new episode as well?

So far I've had little luck with the auto download.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

JPRosiak said:


> I see this is a rather old post. So all I need to do is change the drop down to my tivo?
> Is there any tool available that will send me an email when my series has a new episode as well?
> 
> So far I've had little luck with the auto download.


 If you've have signed for a season pass for a show with Amazon Instant Video you will get a e-mail with a new episode is available.


----------

